# Luxor in a day : Advice please ?



## Rova (Jun 1, 2009)

Dear All,

(a) I have only one day's visit scheduled in Luxor. What would be your most recommended tours / visits / experiences ?

(b) I booked the Cairo-Luxor sleeping train leaving Cairo at 20h20. Any idea at what time it reaches Luxor ? ( not mentioned on the ticket  )

(c) Any positive tips / experience for wheelchair users on the sleeping train ?

(d) Upon reaching the Luxor station, I plan to directly catch a Luxor Hot Air Baloon tour. Is it feasible, or would I reach Luxor too late to catch the Ballon ( early morning ) schedule ?

(e) Again, any positive tips / experience for wheelchair users intending to do a hot air baloon tour ?

(f) I got the contacts of a certain Mr Kemery of "Alaska baloons". Any experience with this operator ?

Any other advice welcome.

Many thanks.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Rova said:


> Dear All,
> 
> (a) I have only one day's visit scheduled in Luxor. What would be your most recommended tours / visits / experiences ?
> 
> ...



Hi

It's been a couple of years since I went to Luxor but I think my overnight sleeper was meant to take 9-10 hours but was actually delayed so we got in later. I am not sure whether this was unusual or whether it is regularly delayed. If your train is delayed, you may miss the hot air balloon trips as I recall these trips were quite early (I think pick up was 5am). We didn't end up taking a hot air balloon trip as we were on a budget.

Generally I don't think Luxor is very wheelchair friendly but in terms of using the train, I am sure the train guards would help you in return for baksheesh (tips). 

I enjoyed Karnak and Valley of the Kings. I found the guidebooks Rough Guide and Lonely Planet quite good, especially in terms of where to eat. There is a lot to see in Luxor and you may be better off booking an organised trip for the day. I travelled with a few friends who spoke good arabic but we ended up booking an excursion partly because there was quite a lot of travelling to do between the east and west bank of luxor and it was just easier than having to negotiate taxis etc.

We also had a short felucca trip on the nile which was lovely.

Hope you enjoy your trip


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

There is the Karnak Temple and the Luxor Temple on the West Bank; and the Valley of the Kings in the East Bank. If you take a 20:20 train (which will be late), you will arrive anytime between 10 to 11.30 am. Luxor is not wheelchair friendly at all and walking around can be very very tiring.


----------



## Rova (Jun 1, 2009)

Many thanks Beatle & ArabRose.

Just came back from Luxor this morning itself, and I will add a few notes hereunder for those who might need the info later on.

Beatle : Getting the chair onto the train and moving inside the train was assisted by the train officers, without any complaints or even a raised eyebrow.

The hot air baloon team were also very accommodating. ( 5h00 am is in fact the "pickup" time from the hotel. They fly a bit later.) In my case they picked me from the station at 6h00 and we flew at 7h00 - 7h45, ( 2 pilots + 21 tourists + a wheelchair in a basket ! ).

ArabRose : Yes, the train was late ( by 20 minutes ), but we did reach there at 6h00 am. Surprisingly, the return train scheduled for 22h30 last night, arrived spot on time ! But we reached Ramses Cairo only at 9h30 this morning.

As expected, the temples ( Karnak on the East Bank & Hebu on the West bank ) grounds were a bit bumpy but we were very keen to see these historic munuments and the effort was worth it all.

( As a bonus, we even accommodated a 2 hour Fellucca trip to the Banana islands, but we abstained from visiting the island w.r.t. the wheelchair )


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Rova said:


> Many thanks Beatle & ArabRose.
> 
> Just came back from Luxor this morning itself, and I will add a few notes hereunder for those who might need the info later on.
> 
> ...



I am glad to hear you enjoyed it. You seemed to achieve as much in one day as I did in three. I do remember going to Banana Island now you mention it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad to hear you had a good time Rova, I must pull my finger out and get to see Luxor before I leave Egypt.

Maiden


----------

